# anyone raising frizzle batamns



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a rooster and 2 hens that are full frizzles. I have noticed lately the females feathers are disappearing off their backs I am assuming from the rooster. Is there anyway I can help them to keep them warm. A feed to promote feathering or something.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope...all you need is more hens. A bantam rooster can handle up to 25 girls.....so one on two will make for bald hens all year.

I had frizzled bantam cochins...I only have one I kept...her name is Raspberry


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks he has three females but one is a batman but not the same kind. Wow what would I do with that many females laying. lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Eat lots of eggs


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

You can get hen aprons that they wear to protect their backs from the roos. 

Just want to say that I have about 30 hens and 1 roo and several of the hens have bald backs because of him. I am just going to get rid of all the roos and not have to worry about it.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Unless you want fertile eggs, it might be best to separate your rooster from the girls for a while. Keeping them warm....are they free ranging or in a coop? If you have them contained, give them some extra deep bedding. They will be fine, but need a place to get out of the wind. Upping the protein in their diet will help grow their feathers back in.


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have 2 rooster n 1 Hen but I have 15 other hens wit them so I don't have that problem


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to have a frizzle bantam Cochin hen. She was the coolest little chicken! She was SO small. Like half the size of my other bantam Cochins. And the sweetest little thing. When she got picked on she would run to the nearest person for safety. Now I want chickens again lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Naunnie said:


> Unless you want fertile eggs, it might be best to separate your rooster from the girls for a while. Keeping them warm....are they free ranging or in a coop? If you have them contained, give them some extra deep bedding. They will be fine, but need a place to get out of the wind. Upping the protein in their diet will help grow their feathers back in.


Once the feathers are gone they will not grow back in until they molt.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> You can get hen aprons that they wear to protect their backs from the roos.
> 
> Just want to say that I have about 30 hens and 1 roo and several of the hens have bald backs because of him. I am just going to get rid of all the roos and not have to worry about it.


Sometimes they have favorites.....I am processing the rest of my roos this week.


----------

